# January



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Don't get me wrong, it's not like I actually hate January itself. Â That would be monthist of me and quite incorrect.

It's just unfortunate for January that it comes at the start of the year and so close to Christmas. Â A lot of companies, including ours, pay people early in December - this year we were paid on the 17th.

This is great for Christmas. Â After all, you spend all your hard earned on your nearest and dearest so a little extra cash comes in really handy for all that Christmas and New year revelling. Â But as soon as the clock stikes 12 on New Year's eve, the magic disappears to be replaced by a monumental headache and empty pockets.

Of course that shouldn't really matter as you've given up drinking for January so with no pubs to go to, you tend not to spend that much money. Â

But without the alcohol, the bleak January suddenly becomes even more so. Â It's too long till pay day and winter is never how it looks in the films, instead of the snow coming down deep and crisp and even, it comes down already melted and simply makes you wet and cold. Â

And rather than walking hand in hand with loved ones with a dog trailing comically behind only to arrive home to warm cocoa and a log fire, your hands are stuffed in your pockets, and the only evidence of dogs is firmly ingrained into the soles of your shoes. Â You arrive home, but it's to bills and burst pipes.

Thanks god it's almost over.

Perhaps June could cover for January one year and we could all wear shorts for a month.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You appear to suffer from depression...hold on buddy a few more days and January will be finished. Then you can carry on drinking your alcoholic beverages and be happy. ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I agree

That why febuary is shorter


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Too much month left at the end of the money.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Pay Day today. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Pay day for me tomorrow [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Pay myself whenever I want 8)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

What is this 'pay' you talk about?

I do my job for the love of it.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You get paid?

You're lucky.

"I have to get up half an hour before I go to bed...etc"


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

job? pay?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> What is this 'pay' you talk about?
> 
> I do my job for the love of it.


Looking at my slip - so do I. :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

We are all happy volunteers then. Offering our free services for the benefit of personal satisfaction.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Are we all suffering from the post-Christmas winter blues? I know I am. To try and reduce the 'January effect', two weeks ago I was thus:










And what do I return to?

Work, bills, crap weather, no sun, Hutton, Blair ... and 3 days after stepping off the plane at Heathrow, I went down with the worst cold I've ever had, and it just wont go Â 

I'm sure it's only the TT forum that keeps me going Â 

I have an idea to improve the situation: Move Christmas to the middle of January, to offset the worst of the weather ....... or tow the whole country a few thousand miles south away from the North Atlantic!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I'm sure it's only the TT forum that keeps me going Â


And the porsche Forum? :


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

January, sick and tired you've been hanging on me....

Name that band (and show your age ;D)


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

It might be "round me" and not "on me", long time since I heard it :.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> And the porsche Forum? Â :


I hardly bother posting on other car forums, to be honest. Too much talk of bhp, mods, and 'my car is faster than yours' etc etc..

I prefer the banter on here ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

my banter has more HP than yours...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> my banter has more HP than yours...


It does  ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

or is it BS?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Saucy


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> January, sick and tired you've been hanging on me....


Well their other hit was called 'Magic'.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Well their other hit was called 'Magic'. Â


Oh oh oh, it's magic, you know(oh oh)....Classic lyrics.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

You two are showing your age Â


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> You two are showing your age Â


..well I do recall the first release of 'Raw Power'. 8)


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

And of course it could all be worse. Your sister could be stuck on K2.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Right who's with me.

We have to rescue her!

Guys?

Guys?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I'll go! Â 

dons cape and extra pair of pants on outside of trousers and strikes herioc pose ;D

er - ummmm - actually..... 

ok - but only if I get to play the 'buddy from Nam who saved your life in the middle of a jungle clearing'


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> ..well I do recall the first release of 'Raw Power'. 8)


You must be older than me then Â . I have great memories of pogo'ing to the Ramones and Blondie at the Rainbow theatre though. You know what, I think I may still have my bondage trousers up in the loft somewhere Â ;D

Gary - I just wondered - are you into PJ Harvey, by any chance?

By the way, January was by 'Pilot'.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Well that makes 3 of us that know who it was by, and you're calling us old............

Ramones at the rainbow, now that was quite something, raw but good at the time. Not at all sure it yanks my chain these days tho, not subtle enough probably :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Gary - I just wondered - are you into PJ Harvey, by any chance?


Not hugely - but appeciative of her talent.

I really like 'Songs from the City, Songs from the Sea.'

Coincidentally she lives in Bridport (as does Billy Bragg) near some friends of our, and we saw her do a small warm up gig last year. She was very good.


----------

